# Bear Lake Wilderness Camp/ Kilarney Park Ontario Canada



## marble-eyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone ever fished there? Goin' up at the end of June. suppose to be very good smallmouth/ largemouth bass fishing also suppose to have good waleye and northern pike fishing. 
Any info will be helpful. 
JT


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Went to bear lake 4-5 years ago. Pike fishing is great for numbers, did not catch any real big ones. They have like 26 portage lakes and some of them are killer. Walleye is not bad and I caught a few smallies. Biggest one was probably about 5 lbs. You will like the portage lakes but some of them are a hike ! But well worth the walk.


----------



## marble-eyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks brother appreciate that... I post something about it when we get back...


----------



## Ky Russ (Jun 4, 2012)

Took my sons, Travis and Trevor, and a co-worker, Rob last week, 5/26 -6/2. What a week! The largest pike was 34" and the walleye was 28" and the large and smallmouth were too many to keep track of. We rented one of the 2hp motors and my sons and I took it into 4 or 5 of the portage lakes, most of which are several hundred yards away from the main lake and up to 2-1/2 mile away. On the long portage I stayed behind and trolled with a crawler harnes and played tug of war with those big walleye.This was the clearest water I have ever seen. Take a depth finder for the main lake and troll over the 17' to 25' of water on ledges, the best of which is behind 3 pine island. Just ask Jim, I swear he taught McGiver everything he ever knew, what a guide and a fixer! The wire on my depth finder battery pack broke and he fixed it. If I were gay, he'd be my life partner (and i'm NOT). Well worth the money. I'll try and post a few pics. Good luck!


----------



## marble-eyes (Mar 15, 2012)

My brother, thank you fer the pics! I'm really excited about the trip with my son. I met Jim at The Ohio sports show this year here in columbus. Anyway, I did see one of the pics w/ smallmouth w/ an Erie dearie hanging out of his mouth. What did you use fer the walleye and pike? 

Can't wait to go! And hopefully post some Pics when i get back. We're taking off for BLWC the last week of June.

Thanks fer the info
Jamie


----------



## Ky Russ (Jun 4, 2012)

The pike you see hit a Roadrunner tipped with a worm. On the portage lakes the pike would hit about anything. In fact I was bringing in a bluegill and one took a swipe at it and held on for a bit. All the walleye I caught I was using night crawler harnesses and bouncing them off the bottom, and like I said they were in 17' to around 25' of water. The portage lakes are well worth the short walk to catch a butt load of big bass!


----------



## marble-eyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, Ky


----------

